# what do yall think?????



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

what do you think abt a prego girl smoking ciggs?


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

Well to put it as nicely as I can , SHE IS A IDIOT AND SHE NOT BE ABLE TO KEEP THE CHILD !! IF SHE HAS NO REGARDS FOR THE BABY NOW , WHAT WILL SHE DO AROUND IT WHEN IT IS GROWING UP ? PLEASE INFORM HER THAT IT IS VERY BAD FOR THE BABY NOW AND CAN CAUSE FUTURE PROBLEMS , LOW BIRTH WEIGHT, ASTHMA , AND MANY OTHER PROBLEMS . SORRY TO BE HARSH


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

thats what im sayn yo and she gon lie to me abt the ciggs not being hers


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i worked with an african american girl who smoked newport 100's with all 6 kids...i wouldnt think its too good for them,but not my place to say anything


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

oh d*mn fa real i used to smoke dem and dey strong and all blaccz smoke newports hahah jp


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think its IRRESPONSIBLE!!!! Kill yourself but leave the baby alone.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the baby doesn't get to make it's own decisions while in the womb... i think it's terrible to smoke while pregnant.

that's bullcrap.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

what does this have to do with pitbulls at all?


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

alot of things on here dont have to do with pitbulls


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

yea maybe in the parts of the site that are for non pitbull topics....this just happens to be the pitbull general chat....read the little words


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I think its IRRESPONSIBLE!!!! Kill yourself but leave the baby alone.


rep for that!! i feal the same way also about smoking with the kids in the house.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> yea maybe in the parts of the site that are for non pitbull topics....this just happens to be the pitbull general chat....read the little words


well im not knocking you but look ppl are responding abt the topic so plzz dont come at me like that aight


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> well im not knocking you but look ppl are responding abt the topic so plzz dont come at me like that aight


Well dont post then if you dont want people's opinnons ah-right, let her smoke its not my kid, just another ingnorant person doing more harm then good, cigarettes are so late 80's early 90's


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Well dont post then if you dont want people's opinnons ah-right, let her smoke its not my kid, just another ingnorant person doing more harm then good, cigarettes are so late 80's early 90's


naww its abt this post not being abt pitbulls i love ppls opinions


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

who cares how many ppl comment on it that does not change the fact its a worthless thread in a pitbull general chat...if you wanna ask what ppl think about smoking around puppies go for it...lol


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> who cares how many ppl comment on it that does not change the fact its a worthless thread in a pitbull general chat...if you wanna ask what ppl think about smoking around puppies go for it...lol


this thread aint going to kill the breed bro fa real haha ppl post game on hear to wast time i dnt see you knoccn the games i bet you be playn em haha but what im trynna say DONT START PROBLEMS BECAUSE SOMETHING DOESNT HAVE TO DEAL WITH THE BREED AND DNT SIT HERE AND ARGUE WITH A 17 YEAR OLD BECAUSE I POST SOMTHING THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE BREED BRO SO THERE FOR DNT READ THREADS THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE BRRED JUS SIMPLY CLICC OVER IT OR BELOW IT ITS DAT SIMPLE AIGHT


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> this thread aint going to kill the breed bro fa real haha ppl post game on hear to wast time i dnt see you knoccn the games i bet you be playn em haha but what im trynna say DONT START PROBLEMS BECAUSE SOMETHING DOESNT HAVE TO DEAL WITH THE BREED AND DNT SIT HERE AND ARGUE WITH A 17 YEAR OLD BECAUSE I POST SOMTHING THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE BREED BRO SO THERE FOR DNT READ THREADS THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE BRRED JUS SIMPLY CLICC OVER IT OR BELOW IT ITS DAT SIMPLE AIGHT


im sorry "yo" i will have to wait to reply to this untill i can find and download a ghetto to english translator....have a wonderful night


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

haha thats pretty low of you to come down on the way i talk but its coo cuz you cant judge me thats gods job bro but you have a wonderful night god bless hope all goes well for you and i hope for the best. and happy thanksgiving


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Kinglocz I was not going to comment on your english until I seen the last post and saw you were able to write a paragraph correctly so now I must ask.. Why the ghetto slang? It must take just as long to write it then it is to read it because im constantly having to reread your posts. 

On another note Khineguy... Why are you buggin about this thread, there are tons of threads in "the lounge" that has nothing to do with this breed or anything about it. So really must you poke at someone??

And to answer the thread.. I dont believe in prego women smoking, I think its irresponsible and very moronic on there part, and I just plain feel sorry for the child to be.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Kinglocz I was not going to comment on your english until I seen the last post and saw you were able to write a paragraph correctly so now I must ask.. Why the ghetto slang? It must take just as long to write it then it is to read it because im constantly having to reread your posts.
> 
> On another note Khineguy... Why are you buggin about this thread, there are tons of threads in "the lounge" that has nothing to do with this breed or anything about it. So really must you poke at someone??
> 
> And to answer the thread.. I dont believe in prego women smoking, I think its irresponsible and very moronic on there part, and I just plain feel sorry for the child to be.


the way i talk "ghetto slang" if you must say is more my character but when it comes down to more of a professional situation yeah i talk proper but the way i talk or use of slang really has no outcome for me in life its jus the way im more comfortable in talking it doesnt mean that im uneducated or any thing not saying that anyone is calling me uneducated its jus stating it but yeah thats jus me.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Kinglocz I was not going to comment on your english until I seen the last post and saw you were able to write a paragraph correctly so now I must ask.. Why the ghetto slang? It must take just as long to write it then it is to read it because im constantly having to reread your posts.
> 
> On another note Khineguy... Why are you buggin about this thread, there are tons of threads in "the lounge" that has nothing to do with this breed or anything about it. So really must you poke at someone??
> 
> And to answer the thread.. I dont believe in prego women smoking, I think its irresponsible and very moronic on there part, and I just plain feel sorry for the child to be.


this was not in the lounge until a mod moved it here...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> this was not in the lounge until a mod moved it here...


Happy now???

Kinglocz... speaking it and typing it are two different things. I was talking about over the puter because I have to reread alot of your posts. I dont think your uneducated I just think if you have a choice to be proper (as you call it) use it.. some folks dont know what COO cuz is and stuff like that.. Anyway just saying, not judging 

Anyhoo back to the thread.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

people are dumb some times I think thats all they want to do is fight. As for the question I think it's realy selfish and irresponsible.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY, yall need to quit attacking KingLocz for the way he talks. Get over it. Seriously. That breaks rules on the forum...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KnineGuy said:


> what does this have to do with pitbulls at all?


Can you read?
This is the lounge:hammer: Where you talk about things not concerning dogs


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> HEY, yall need to quit attacking KingLocz for the way he talks. Get over it. Seriously. That breaks rules on the forum...


I hope you werent referring to me? I was not in anyway insulting anybody I had a question and asked it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Happy now???
> 
> Kinglocz... speaking it and typing it are two different things. I was talking about over the puter because I have to reread alot of your posts. I dont think your uneducated I just think if you have a choice to be proper (as you call it) use it.. some folks dont know what COO cuz is and stuff like that.. Anyway just saying, not judging
> 
> Anyhoo back to the thread.


funny i guess "puter" could be considered slang too..

i think everyone here forgets that we're from different walks of life and we're all different. if you can't respect someone enough to let them be themselves then you must feel like your way is the only way


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

back to OP ...she would be better off smoking weed


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Staffy I was in no way of judging. I was just having to reread his posts and asked a legitimate question, why?!

Sorry if that offended anybody, Im the most non judgemental person around I could careless what you do or how you do it, it was just hard reading the OPs threads, in the new ones he's cleared it up 100% better. And when I spelt "puter" I forgot the com, and didnt feel like editing. lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ray, I agree. Neither should be smoked while prego but if you had to choose one or the other I would go with the green.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

every one its fine im not mad at no one for coming at me for the way i talk its life no one was judging me or nothing chinadog i know u wasnt coming at me so u good and for KnineGuy u good and im not mad at nobody its not a big deal but good looking out o.z and mygirlmaile


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Staffy I was in no way of judging. I was just having to reread his posts and asked a legitimate question, why?!
> 
> Sorry if that offended anybody, Im the most non judgemental person around I could careless what you do or how you do it, it was just hard reading the OPs threads, in the new ones he's cleared it up 100% better. And when I spelt "puter" I forgot the com, and didnt feel like editing. lol


Lol i just had to question it lol i didnt get offended by YOUR post.. Just the original one pointing out his choice of words. youre good in my book


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Dude honestly, I'm not gonna give you sht for the way you talk, I use hella slang in real life 90% of the time, and like you even said, there is a time to use it and a time to not.

Well on the computer it does come off as kind of stupid and just makes it that much harder for everyone to read. I know I personally skip over a lot of your posts cause I just don't feel like reading with the way you post, not using punctuation and 5 line paragraphs of run on sentences make it hard on the eyes to read.

I'm not talking smack or have anything against you, hopefully you take it in a positive way, and not negative.

As far as the original question. It's dumb as hell. I understand women smoking in the first month or so, just cutting back and eventually coming off them. But continuing to smoke through out the pregnancy just shows a lack of self control and a general lack of respect for themselves and the child they are carying.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok back to the op... D**n I guess those kids have no choice but to be succeptable to heart and lung disease! Great decision mom! :hammer:


----------



## APBTTopaz (Dec 3, 2009)

*She is dumb*

I am a smoker and I know how bad that is, make her stop.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

NO woman should smoke while pregnant considering she's carrying another life in her vessel who has no say in how its cared for ... They should be locked in a windowless room absolutely no ventilation after the baby is born and forced to smoked 20 cartons of menthal cigs so they can see how it felt for that baby ...
king I type like that all day in aol chats means nothing about being uneducated, be you as long as you know where that talk is appropriate or not then your good to go. Nothing wrong with being versitile ... How I talk at work and around certain people is definitely not how I talk with my peepz... I'm ghetto at heart and do not make any excuses for it ... I love all walks of life... I just realized how much cuz I understood every word you typed lolll I chat like you type on aol hahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah im a smoker i dont smoke around children or dogs... if theyre not old enough to stand up for themselves be a responsible parent and make the right choice! 

and on the other note dogs will never speak english so ima assume they hate the smoke too


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh sorry to post multiple times, but another point I want to make, she is increasing the chances that her baby will be born underweight! I know someone personally who gave birth to a child who was in icu for the first two weeks of his life because she smoked during gestation :hammer:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes they do Oz ... animals period hate smoke my boss is a heavy smoker and when one of her cats is on her desk the cat will get up an walk away when she lights up ...
I smoke outside or on my fire-escape when I'm stressed which has been alot lately and Duece hates it, he will come sniff me and do that hmmph sound and walk away no tail wagging to show he disapproves of that smell ...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol thats to funny duece.

I'm a smoker as well and never ever smoke around my daughter. I hate the smell on myself after a smoke and know its 10x worse for non smokers.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> lol thats to funny duece.
> 
> I'm a smoker as well and never ever smoke around my daughter. I hate the smell on myself after a smoke and know its 10x worse for non smokers.


Yeah not to mention a turn off around the ladies!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea lucky for me the wife smokes to though.

it sucks, I didn't even smoke as a teenager, I didn't even start till I was 20 or 21. Was going through a few things in life and for some reason said f it, gimme a cig. Worse decision ever.

I think about quitting everyday, the price of cigs alone is outrageous these days.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> yea lucky for me the wife smokes to though.
> 
> it sucks, I didn't even smoke as a teenager, I didn't even start till I was 20 or 21. Was going through a few things in life and for some reason said f it, gimme a cig. Worse decision ever.
> 
> I think about quitting everyday, the price of cigs alone is outrageous these days.


dang well im glad jaime doesn't smoke, she's never even had a cigarette before in her life. Im very proud of that, it's a lot better than what I can say..

And I smoked on and off since I was 14 and now im 24.. But I am weaning myself off, until the day when I don't feel the need to go out and buy another pack.. Soon, but I gotta do it at my pace


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I go through phases where I am able to cut down and only smoke maybe 3 or 4 a day then other days its way up from that.

Another thing holding me back though is the wife only smokes a couple a day so to her smoking is no problem. So even if I am trying to quit and don't buy any, shes got some in her purse, and if theres cigs in the house, I'm gonna get one.


----------

